# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Labrador Retriever, assistive robot, Labrador Systems, Inc., Calabasas, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Labrador Systems, Inc.

labradorsystems.com/products

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing the Labrador Retriever Robot at CES 2022

Jan 4, 2022




> PleaThe Labrador Retriever is a new type of assistive robot designed to help individuals live more independently.  The Retriever functions as an extra pair of hands, helping individuals move large loads from place to place as well as bring critical items within reach. It is designed to lighten the load for millions of Americans who have chronic pain, injury or other health issues that impact their daily activities. 
> 
> We are introducing the Retriever at CES 2022, featuring it live at Booth 52049 at the Venetian Expo. 
> 
> Please note that the opinions expressed by the pilot users in the video are their own. The robot is not intended as treatment for any health condition, and the Company makes no representation regarding its suitability for use by any individual or possible health outcomes. Individuals should consult with their care providers to discuss whether the Company’s products can be beneficial for their needs and seek guidance on appropriate usage.
> 
> Pre-production robot shown with a variety of 3rd party products.  All products, names, trademarks and registered trademarks are the property of their respective owners. Use of these products does not imply endorsement. 
> 
> Alexa, Echo, and all related marks are trademarks of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Labrador Addresses Critical Need With Deceptively Simple Home Robot This assistive home robot is tackling an important problem"

by Evan Ackerman
January 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Labrador Systems announces first customers for its assistive robots"

by Brianna Wessling
November 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Labrador® Retriever quick overview

Jan 3, 2023




> The Labrador® Retriever is a new type of assistive robot designed to help individuals live more independently.  For the most up to date information, please visit https://labradorsystems.com/
> 
> The Retriever functions as an extra pair of hands, helping individuals move large loads from place to place as well as bring critical items within reach. It is designed to lighten the load for millions of Americans who have chronic pain, injury or other health issues that impact their daily activities. 
> 
> The opinions expressed by the pilot users in the video are their own. The robot is not intended as treatment for any health condition, and the Company makes no representation regarding its suitability for use by any individual or possible health outcomes. Individuals should consult with their care providers to discuss whether the Company’s products can be beneficial for their needs and seek guidance on appropriate usage.
> 
> Pre-production robot shown with a variety of 3rd party products.  All products, names, trademarks and registered trademarks are the property of their respective owners. Use of these products does not imply endorsement. 
> 
> Labrador® is a registered trademark of Labrador Systems, Inc. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

CES® 2023 demo - Labrador® proof of concept with the Amazon Echo Show 10

 Jan 5, 2023




> This video features our proof of concept that integrates the Labrador® Retriever with the Amazon Echo Show 10.
> 
> We will be showing this demo live at CES® 2023 - as well as pilot testing this experience with care providers in the coming months.  
> 
> The Echo Show 10 devices in this video were modified to interface with the Retriever.  This solution is not available for purchase.
> 
> The Retriever functions as an extra pair of hands, helping individuals move large loads from place to place as well as bring critical items within reach. It is designed to lighten the load for millions of Americans who have chronic pain, injury or other health issues that impact their daily activities. 
> 
> The robot is not intended as treatment for any health condition, and the Company makes no representation regarding its suitability for use by any individual or possible health outcomes. Individuals should consult with their care providers to discuss whether the Company’s products can be beneficial for their needs and seek guidance on appropriate usage.
> ...

----------

